# Home theater keeps skipping sounds?



## Mtg5118 (May 7, 2012)

So I have my home theater and my tv set up through the aux outlets, but there is a problem. The sound seems to keep skipping? It'll be fine and then 3 seconds later it'll go silent, then go back and you can hear it. It keeps doing it too. It doesn't do that when I watch a movie or if I listen to an mp3 through the line in option. It only does this with cable. Any thoughts or ideas as to why this is happening?

Here are the the codes if this helps
RCA DVD Home Theater System: model # RTD325W
LG 32' LED LCD TV: model # 32LV2400-UA


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How exactly are the devices connected? As you are using cable, is the TV tuning the channels are do you have a cable box?

If the TV is tuning the channels, does the audio cut out on the TV? If the cable box is tuning the channels, connect it to the TV using the same cables used for the Receiver (if possible), and test to see if the audio cuts out.

It's a process of elimination to see where the audio is dropping.


----------

